# Red worms?



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Hiya guys Me Yet again in the diseases section, I'm really worried bout some of my guppies. They seem to have a red worm like thing popping out of their anus? I don't know what to do D:. I cant get a photo of it but I've found one on google thats kind of similar. My guppies only have 1 coming out but it's the closest i could find. Anyone know anything about these?


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

It's camallanus infection, see here how to treat it http://freshwater-aquarium-passion.blogspot.com/2010/08/camallanus-infection_06.html


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Umm ok =X Where do i get that from? im in the UK btw


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

please? does anyone know where I can get/what i can get in the UK that can get rid of these?


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

I supose you can buy it from a veterinary pharmacy, just ask for levamisole and they should have it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, they won't. You almost can't get the stuff anymore since it's been banned. It turns out it's useful for treating human cancer, you see, so they decided that we could no longer buy it without a prescription, and even with a prescription it's virtually impossible to find anyway.
There are many other anti-worm meds out there though, such as flubendazole.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Where can i get hold of some of that then? X_x I really don't know what to get or use. and a few of my fish are getting listless X_x So im worried


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

oke doke don't worry I just baught some Waterlife Sterazin (Paracite and fluke) from Ebay. fingers crossed it'll arrive quickly


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

hope it works to treat your fish.
In UK levamisole is found under name of Levacide, is injectable for dogs and cats.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

well it said gets rid of intestinal paracites, so fingers crossed.


----------

